# Krake Paul ist tot



## Mandalorianer (26 Okt. 2010)

*Krake Paul ist tot*​

Diese Nachricht dürfte Fußball- wie Tierfreunde gleichermaßen erschüttern: WM-Krake Paul ist tot. Das weltbekannte Fußball-Orakel starb in seinem Aquarium in Oberhausen. Dort denkt man bereits über ein Denkmal nach - und muss einen Nachfolger ins kalte Wasser werfen.

Oberhausen - Der Tod kam über Nacht. WM-Orakel Paul sei in der Nacht zum Dienstag "sanft" entschlafen, teilte das Sealife-Aquarium in Oberhausen mit. Während der Fußball-WM in Südafrika war Paul zum Star geworden, weil er bei allen sieben deutschen Spielen sowie beim Finale zwischen Spanien und den Niederlanden den Sieger richtig vorhergesagt hatte.

Aus manchen Ländern, wie etwa dem von Deutschland im Viertelfinale bezwungenen Argentinien, hatte ihm das allerdings unverhohlene Drohungen mit dem Kochtopf eingebracht, weshalb in der Schlussphase der WM sogar sein Aquarium bewacht wurde.

Auch nach seiner aktiven Laufbahn ebbte der Ruhm nicht ab. In Spanien wurde Paul zum Ehrenbürger der kleinen nordwestspanischen Gemeinde Carballiño ernannt - ausgerechnet einer Stadt, die vom Tintenfisch-Fang lebt. In Kalifornien schrieb Songschreiber Parry Gibb eine einminütige Ode an Paul und stellte diese samt Videocollage ins Netz. Und aus Russland kamen Reporter angereist und ließen von Paul das Ergebnis der nächsten Präsidentenwahl im Jahr 2012 vorhersagen. Diese Frage stellte die Zeitung "Komsomolskaja Prawda" dem Kraken in Oberhausen auf zwei Zetteln, die ein Reporter ans Glas des Aquariums presste.

Eingeäschert und ausgestellt

"Er ist uns allen ans Herz gewachsen und wir werden ihn schmerzlich vermissen", sagte der Generalmanager des Sealife, Stefan Porwoll.


*Armes Krake , er soll in Frieden ruhen 
Gruss Gollum*

Ergänzung 

Die Betreiber des Großaquariums im Ruhrgebiet wollen die Erinnerung an Paul auch posthum bewahren. Sein Körper solle in den kommenden Tagen eingeäschert und die Urne mit Pauls Asche in einer Ausstellung präsentiert werden, teilte das Sealife mit. Dort werde zudem ein Denkmal für die Krake errichtet.

"Hier werden wir auf einer Leinwand die schönsten und bewegendsten Momente zeigen. Außerdem werden wir die Geschenke, die uns aus aller Welt erreicht haben, sowie die Acrylglasboxen ausstellen", sagte Porwoll.

Für Pauls WM-Tipps waren zwei Acrylglasboxen jeweils mit den Flaggen der gegeneinander spielenden Nationalmannschaften markiert und ins Becken des Kraken gestellt worden. In den Behältern lag jeweils eine Miesmuschel, die als Delikatesse für Tintenfische gilt. Das Team mit dem Behälter, aus dem das Tier die Muschel fischte, galt als Pauls Siegertipp. Der Tintenfisch erwies sich dabei als unfehlbar - seine Prognose in acht Partien erwiesen sich zu hundert Prozent als zutreffend.

Doch nicht nur im Aquarium können Paul-Fans noch einmal die schönsten Momente aus dem Leben des Orakels Revue passieren lassen. Auf einer DVD werde demnächst auch eine Dokumentation erscheinen, teilte das Sealife mit. Auf der griechischen Insel Zakynthos lebe Paul zudem in einer in Bau befindlichen Rettungsstation für bedrohte Schildkröten weiter, die mit Geldern, die in seinem Namen eingenommen wurden, mitfinanziert worden sei.

Mit dem Ableben des zweieinhalbjährigen Paul war in Oberhausen gerechnet worden. "Oktopoden werden in der Regel zwei Jahre alt, bei idealen Haltungsbedingungen können sie maximal drei Jahre alt werden", erklärte der Sealife-Geschäftsführer.

Im Aquarium wartet den Betreibern zufolge bereits ein Nachfolger, der ebenfalls auf den Namen Paul hört. Eigentlich hätte ihn der WM-Veteran in den kommenden Wochen anlernen sollen - nun wird der Junior ins kalte Wasser geworfen.
*
Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (26 Okt. 2010)

*R* est *I* n *P* eace


----------

